# HCC Coding



## em2177 (Jun 24, 2008)

Does anyone know where there are seminars or courses for HCC/Risk Adjustment?


----------



## ajudd (Jul 2, 2008)

I am interested in knowing this too, because I do Risk Adjustment Coding and I would like to see even our local chapter do something about it, etc.


----------

